# LOTR on TV



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 25, 2008)

TNT (Turner Network Television) will be broadcasting (in the United States) Jackson's LOTR trilogy this weekend in high definition, starting Friday, November 28 (a different one each night). Check your local listings.

Barley


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

True 1080i HD? Do you know if will be the Extended Edition, or the Theatrical (boo!) version? Either way, looks like my weekend plans have changed . Thanks for the heads up Barley.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I'm going to be torn between that and Spike's Star Wars marathon.

I can't watch the theatrical editions any more. When Extended Edition scenes are chopped out, I get momentarily confused, then perturbed.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

That's just plain craziness. Either way, go with Star Wars. *wishes that he had cable* Are they doing all six movies? I only saw the newer three once. Maybe they'll seem better this time?  I mean to type, Yay for that Tolkien dude's books!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

Hopefully they are not in synch on the different channels. I’m only interested in the _"two Returns";_ that is; _"Return of The King";_ and _"Return of The Jedi"._ The _"two Returns"_ as it were; are the two best movies ever made.


----------

